

Ask HN: What's the most annoying website you are forced use? - lukeqsee

Basically, what is the most annoying/hard to use site you haven't found a replacement for?<p>Maybe you are a design purist and you can't stand eBay's clutter, but there aren't any decent alternatives, so you are "forced" to use it.<p>Or in my case, I have to use a royal headache of "websites" for school.
======
ahi
<https://adcenter.microsoft.com/> Requires Windows. Total wtf.

------
eswat
I really hate having to use Blackboard. I much prefer it when my profs just
throw their files in a directory and let Apache serve them, than making me
having to go through that mess…

------
nwmt
Not that I've had to directly use it, but a friend of mine was showing me
their university's new student center portal called SOLUS, and it's awful.
It's impossible to find anything on it, and yet it's the only way to change
courses, check marks, etc. It's sort of like a router interface, but harder to
use and swamped with more information. The worst part, of course, is how much
money it must've cost to transition this year.

------
stevenj
Amazon.

Its product pages provide way too much information upon arrival. And its
typography is quite excessive.

~~~
revorad
Do you mean there's too much information or it's presented in a cluttered way?
How would you improve it?

~~~
ruckxs
I feel the same way about amazon, I love it and hate it. I think the
information provided is great, but it’s just presented in a cluttered way.
They could possibly group the info in tabs. A great example would be
overstock.com, they give tons of info and its just a lot more easier on the
eyes.

------
TheCoreh
\- Moodle.

\- My college's proprietary academic tools. (For checking grades, signing up
for credits, etc)

\- Banking sites (usually require you to install stupid addons, that either
won't run on Mac OS X, or require outdated browser/java versions)

------
LarryA
Theres one work related site which requires IE to properly work (it can limp
through with Safari, and doesn't with other browsers). That is the most
annoying.

------
ahi
ctools.umich.edu

wolverineaccess.umich.edu is a close second.

Almost every embedded job listing service is awful. <http://www.nacelink.com/>
is similarly bad.

------
beatpanda
PeopleSoft, variously re-named by universities to something dumb and cutesy.

------
occidental83
iTunes Connect.

------
keiferski
PNC Virtual Wallet. The Flash interface is really irritating.

------
noahth
paypal.com

------
veb
Most (New Zealand) Government websites.

------
shadowz
Jobmine at University of Waterloo

------
johnwestawski
Craigslist

~~~
Mankhool
I like CL with a few caveats. I've just finished 6 weeks of apartment hunting
and I want a way to kill overposts with the click of a button (ie. if it has
been posted daily for the past month then I want to see only ONE post).
Likewise I want a way to filter out the idiots who post apartments outside of
the city in which I live. And I would really like there to be an anonymous
feedback loop to the original posters (not a throwaway email account) to tell
them why I'm not prepared to pay $1500 per month for their one bedroom
apartment.

------
Tiomaidh
Facebook.

~~~
veb
... enunciate please?

~~~
burke
You must mean "elaborate"? "Enunciate" refers to spoken clarity, i.e.
pronunciation of each syllable.

~~~
veb
whoops! thanks for correcting me. :)

------
burke
GoDaddy.

~~~
trafficlight
I moved all of my domains and SSL certs last year.

I feel much better.

~~~
daimyoyo
Where did you go? Does it include hosting / email?

~~~
rawsyntax
I put all my domains on <http://www.namecheap.com?aff=18181>

(Disclaimer, that's my affiliate link)

